# New member...new Cannondale owner



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

My wife wanted a bike for her birthday last year and was just looking for something upright to ride around our neighborhood. She settled on an entry-level Trek and really loves it. 

I got bit by the bug, as I used to ride 20 or so years ago when a bike was the only form of transportation I had in my poor days.

Anyway, to make a long story short, I started CraigsList shopping after I got over the sticker shock at my LBS. Found a 1997 Cannondale Silk Road 500 with some upgraded Shimano shifting hardware and fell in love. It's a nine speed, two front chain rings.

My question is...there is some front derailer rubbing in my fastest gear on the big chainring. Would a trip to the LBS for a tune up make a difference in my ride? Should I do some online research and try my hand at home mechanics?

I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Remembered the trimming on Shimano left shifter that would solve the problem.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

lopreseti:

You are riding in the large chainring in conjunction with the small cog of the cassette. If the chain is rubbing on the outer plate of the front derailleur, then your front derailleur is not properly adjusted. Go to Shimano's website and look at the instructions on installing/adjusting the front derailleur. Use Dura Ace, Ultegra, 105, Tiagra, etc.. They all have the same adjustments and installation.

CHL

P.S. Welcome back. That Silk Road 500 is a rare bike, make it a keeper.


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

Not sure what trimming means. I'm a total novice to road bikes and terminology.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Trimming more or less means half-shifting the front derailleur. Basically, you make a tiny shift that moves the derailleur but not by a complete gear so the derailleur doesn't move the chain, it just gets out of it's way so it doesn't rub...


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

Gotcha...thanks. Lot to learn, but I'm having a great time getting back into riding. I'l like to get to where I can do most my own maintenance. Gonna pick up a set of bike tools and a stand today.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It's not too hard to learn to work on the bike yourself, especially on a road bike. It's also something I enjoy personally and while it saves you money, I think it's also the best way to make sure your bike is always working flawessly.


----------



## clnr (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome back to cycling! 
Park tools' website is a great source of knowledge for repairing your bike: http://parktool.com/


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

It's great to be back, and thanks for the info.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

clnr said:


> Welcome back to cycling!
> Park tools' website is a great source of knowledge for repairing your bike: http://parktool.com/


Park Tools website is great... Here specifically is most likely what you want if your chain is on the biggest chainring up front and the smallest cog in back:
http://parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=75

Probably read the 2 sections under the heading: *Front Derailleur Limit Screw Settings*


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the direction...looks like exactly what I need.


----------

